# Club Nintendo 2013 Status Rewards



## Solar (Jul 1, 2013)

So today is the start of the new Club Nintendo year! Like every year, I'm eager to see what the Platinum Status reward will be for this year! Since it has yet to be revealed and could take a while, why don't you guys pitch some ideas on what it could be or what you want it to be. Then, when it is revealed you could your feedback here! I'm thinking it'll be something with Luigi, since it is the year of Luigi after all. What would be sorta cool is him holding is Poltergust 3000 as a statue! Maybe with some ghosts too? That would be epic!

EDIT: The rewards have been revealed!!




The rewards are as follows:


Three-Poster Set - Includes 22? x 28? Zelda and Luigi posters and a 25? x 12.8? Pikmin 3 poster
The Legend of Zelda: Majora?s Mask Soundtrack - 2-disc soundtrack included in a jewel case
2014 Club Nintendo Calendar - Desk calendar including a built-in display stand and artwork from Animal Crossing, WarioWare, Kid Icarus and more
Super Smash Bros. - Wii Virtual Console game (playable from Wii Menu on Wii U)
WarioWare: D.I.Y. Showcase - WiiWare game (playable from Wii Menu on Wii U)
The Legend of Zelda: Link?s Awakening DX - 3DS Virtual Console game
Super Mario Land - 3DS Virtual Console game
Sakura Samurai: Art of the Sword - 3DS eShop Game

What are you getting :3


----------



## chillv (Jul 1, 2013)

I am more exited to see what games they are giving out for the platinum and gold rewards.


----------



## reserpa1987 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Brand New YEar!*

Hey, I added you!  I'm Scott from Findlay, Ohio.  My friend code is 2079-6129-5531.  Maybe you will catch me with my gate open sometime, or vise versa!  Typing in all my coins for the new year!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 1, 2013)

reserpa1987 said:


> Hey, I added you!  I'm Scott from Findlay, Ohio.  My friend code is 2079-6129-5531.  Maybe you will catch me with my gate open sometime, or vise versa!  Typing in all my coins for the new year!



Please stay on topic!


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 1, 2013)

This is only my first year using Club Nintendo, so I honestly have no idea what to expect. I'm not really all that interested in Luigi/Mario games as of late, so I'm hoping they're not pushing the whole "Year of the Luigi" thing even more on the rewards.

Though I guess if I don't like the reward, there's always the games to look forward to...


----------



## cwertle (Jul 1, 2013)

I managed to get platinum, can't wait for gifts. 

Also, did anyone see the game offers for this month? Starfox 64 for wii. :O


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow I completely forgot all about the Platinum Reward. Now I'm all excited! 

I really want a figurine like they did a couple years back. It will probably be something about Luigi. It makes sense. I hope it's not that random assortment of stuff they had last year. So disappointing :/ I just got the metroid game. I hope it's good this year. Idk if I will be able to get Platinum again next year.


----------



## Blues (Jul 1, 2013)

What _I'd_ like is a set of KK Slider album art. But that's a pipe dream....


----------



## Aloha (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

I got Elite!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 1, 2013)

I got platinum! I also think it will be something that has to do with Luigi


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see the award, I'm waiting before I do any new surveys though. Heard that a number of people weren't getting coins like they were supposed to.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 1, 2013)

It better be a statue again. Hopefully a Luigi's Mansion themed one. That would be so sick..


----------



## Leonn (Jul 2, 2013)

I got platinum, and i'll tell you right now, it's gonna be a luigi hat. Iwata has been wearing it all year, and points to it pretty much every direct. I think there is a very good chance that it will be a luigi hat, and i wouldn't mind that either, however, i'd like something pokemon oriented, but that won't happen


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Jul 2, 2013)

NOOOOOOO!! I was so close to Platinum too. T-T
I only need 10 more coins. Not even joking...
*cries in the corner*


----------



## Qu33n0f1c3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll be disappointed if it's something Luigi. I'm kind of sick of Mario stuff, and I'm not the biggest fan. But I guess I'll take whatever they give. "Free" is free and all.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 2, 2013)

Qu33n0f1c3 said:


> I'll be disappointed if it's something Luigi. I'm kind of sick of Mario stuff, and I'm not the biggest fan. But I guess I'll take whatever they give. "Free" is free and all.



Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure what status I am right now. I think I'm gold or something so no good prizes for me, but I'm hoping that it's something Luigi related (It's Luigi year, remember?) It would be cool to get a Luigi hat or maybe something LoZ related.


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for a Luigi hat over here!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 15, 2013)

The prizes were revealed today.

It's a poster set, LozMM original soundtrack, 2014 calendar, super smash bros, a wario-ware game, link's awakening, super mario land, and sakura samurai.

You have to choose one. And I don't really want any of them. The most appealing is the Majoras Mask soundtrack but what would I even do with that? I might just go with super smash bros but the graphics aren't too great and I wouldn't even be able to play with anyone. I have only one gamecube controller.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm torn between the soundtrack and the poster set, both for collector's reasons and because I like having the original soundtracks plus fan renditions like ZREO.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

What absolutely awful gifts this year I'm glad I got my Mario hat a few years back.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm getting the three-poster set. They look pretty cool.
Nothing looked cool besides the posters. Garrett, you're right. There were more gifts but more bad ones -.-


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2013)

If I were to get one I'd get the calendar because it has a nice Animal crossing picture!


----------



## chillv (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like I am going to get Wario Ware DIY Showcase. I've been wanting to get it for so long.


----------



## Leonn (Jul 15, 2013)

Majora's mask soundtrack, hurray!


----------



## chillv (Jul 15, 2013)

*Oh no they didn't!*

Good thing I got D.I.Y. Showcase just in time. Club Nintendo is under maintenance at the moment.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome! I just ordered the Majora's Mask Soundtrack^^ 
I can't wait to get it! I don't mean to conspire or anything but does this mean they are soon to announce that they will make a 3DS Majora's Mask? Let's hope


----------



## cwertle (Jul 15, 2013)

Got the cd! 







- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> Awesome! I just ordered the Majora's Mask Soundtrack^^
> I can't wait to get it! I don't mean to conspire or anything but does this mean they are soon to announce that they will make a 3DS Majora's Mask? Let's hope



I hope so, never played Majoras mask so will definitely get it if they do.


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't get enough stuff to get anything this year, so sad I can't get the Majora's Mask OST. My favorite game with one of my favorite game soundtracks. Darn you nintendo why couldn't that have been available last year when I had platinum status.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 15, 2013)

Got the Soundtrack. The posters would be cool but I couldn't pass up the collecters version of the MM Soundtrack.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2013)

Picked the Soundtrack, can't wait to get that.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 15, 2013)

I only managed to get Gold status, and I can't really say I'm all too interested in any of the games. I guess calendar it is for me...


----------



## Farobi (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't get physical copies because me no Americano 

Sooo, should i get Sakura Samurai or Super Mario Land? I'm leaning more towards the latter, but I definitely don't want to pass up Samurai. Gee, wat do i do????


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh great, terrible prizes again, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm a bit pissed that points reset. Nintendo games really haven't been worth buying lately. And me, not being able to shell enough out for a WiiU or hundreds of 3DS games, am stuck yet again with a gold prize.




			
				LoveMcQueen said:
			
		

> I might just go with super smash bros *but the graphics aren't too great*


Wat.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Oh great, terrible prizes again, why am I not surprised.



My expectations have been low since they unveiled the dishcloths, notepads and shoelaces. Even more so when the cool things that Japan adds is bundled with another console unit. *shakes fist at Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack*


----------



## cwertle (Jul 17, 2013)

Why does everyone complain about the prizes? They are free guys! It's not like you just buy club nintendo codes, you get the games as well. e.e
And, you get even more prizes and/or games with your coins!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 20, 2013)

I got WarioWare I was very please with the prize too.  I love the Wario games!!


----------



## Isabella (Jul 20, 2013)

I got Links Awakening, I don't regret getting it but I also kind of want the CD now ;-;


----------



## chillv (Jul 20, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I got WarioWare I was very please with the prize too.  I love the Wario games!!



I wonder, do you happen to own Wario Ware D.I.Y.? If not, you should totally check it out. WarioWare D.I.Y. Showcase is 10x better with the game.


----------



## miniblin (Jul 21, 2013)

I got platinum last year but I was pretty disappointed by the rewards so I just ended up getting the calendar. I got gold this year and the rewards still aren't that great, but I'll admit I kinda want the OST. I'll probably end up getting Sakura Samurai myself.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Got the MM soundtrack. Hope this is Nintendo's way of foreshadowing a Majora's Mask remake.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 22, 2013)

The rewards sucked. Again :/ I just got the MM soundtrack but seriously what am I suppose to do with it? Dance in my room to it? :/


----------



## cwertle (Jul 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The rewards sucked. Again :/ I just got the MM soundtrack but seriously what am I suppose to do with it? Dance in my room to it? :/



It's free! Don't complain.

And yesh, dance. And record yourself. And upload it here.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The rewards sucked. Again :/ I just got the MM soundtrack but seriously what am I suppose to do with it? Dance in my room to it? :/



It's a collectors item and eventually you can sell it off.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I got the posters. They might sell for a lot in the future.


----------



## Wing (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone who complains about this makes me jealous even more...
Australian Club Nintendo?
-Cries-


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

I got gold status. Since I already had pretty much every game available, I just got the calendar.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 4, 2013)

I am getting the calender. I make sure I get enough coins to get one every year! Can't wait til it comes!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2013)

fml i was too late ;.;

i feel less guilty though because the games were bad


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 21, 2013)

Can i have a link to see what thingy i got? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought Harvest Moon: A New Beginning brand new and there was no paper inside for Club Nintendo points.  Anyone else have this problem?

Also I have 330 coins and gold status but don't see a way to check special rewards for being gold.  I've looked all over the site.  Where are you guys seeing the special stuff?

Edit: OK I guess I'm technically a gold member for 2014?  Weird.  I recently registered my 3DS and games but they're being counted as 2014.  Oh well.

Does anyone know how often Nintendo replenishes rewards or adds new ones?  I'm only interested in the 3DS pouch but they're out of red.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 24, 2013)

Riesz said:


> I bought Harvest Moon: A New Beginning brand new and there was no paper inside for Club Nintendo points.  Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Also I have 330 coins and gold status but don't see a way to check special rewards for being gold.  I've looked all over the site.  Where are you guys seeing the special stuff?
> 
> ...



The Club Nintendo year is from the first of July to the end of next June. 

They don't restock items to frequently, but I would check back every so often to see.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just checked, and they restocked the pouch if you want to get it.


----------

